
Realtime messaging with a simple link. No sign up required - ahomeDesk
https://www.dklo.co
======
ColinWright
It sounds wonderful, but I have just so many questions. No doubt they don't
want to tell us how it actually works, but without knowing that, there's no
way I'll trust them.

It's very much a chicken and egg. They say that privacy is what's driving the
design, but without knowing how it works I have no way to verify that it
really is what they claim.

Tricky.

~~~
ahomeDesk
I think the CEO is available there for a chat. You could ask him :) To me this
could be a game changer if done right.

